# Rescue kittens, some Tailless-Lancashire



## spoiled_rat

Contact/organisation details: pm spoiled_rat or email [email protected]
Location: lancashire
Number of groups: 4

Group: 1
Number of rats: 5
Sex: Male
Age(s): ready to go from November 10th
Name(s): None
Colours: Agouti Roan x 3 (1 Rex), 1 Agouti Berk, Black variegated Tailless 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
Temperament: should be good
Medical problems: 1 Is tailless, a few others have a bit of an abnormal gait.
Will the group be split: minimum of pairs/trios and can be paired up with group 2
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train
Other: 









Group: 2
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Male
Age(s): ready to go from November 10th
Name(s): none
Colours: Champagne hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut their tails off
Temperament: good
Medical problems: Both are Tailless.
Will the group be split: no, could possible be paired/trio`d up with group 1
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train 
Other:

Group: 3
Number of rats: 9
Sex: Female
Age(s): ready to go from november 10th
Name(s): none
Colours: 6 x Black berkshire (1 Tailless), Black roan x 2, Blue roan x 1, 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
Temperament: will be good
Medical problems: 1 is Tailless, a few others have a funny walk
Will the group be split: minimum pairs/trios but could be paired up with group 4
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train 
Other:









Group: 4
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Female
Age(s): ready to go from november 10th 
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 x Black Berkshire, 1 x Black roan
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut their tails off
Temperament: good
Medical problems: Both are Tailless.
Will the group be split: no, could possible be paired/trio`d up with group 3
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train 
Other:

All rats currently have SDAV, but will be in quarantine till November, so should be be free from infection then and no risk to others.
Some are Tailless, but please dont let that put you off, same with the ones who have a bit of a funny gait.

All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Cut off their tails? poor little things! I would love to take on the black variegated tailless and another one  Please feel free to send me a questionnaire!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## emzybabe

wow thats a lot of rats hope you find loving homes for them all!


----------



## SilentChev

What the hell? Why would someone cut they're tails off 

Hope you find good homes for them all.

Chev.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Going back some time ago when I was active on the American rat forums there was a person who admitted to docking rats, because nobody in the area would buy them otherwise. Everyone who read it felt sick and the member got a ban. Knowing that, it wouldn't shock me that other people have had/may have the same idea.


----------



## simplysardonic

How awful! Is their owner being prosecuted? I hope the little mites all get over their SDAV, what a tough start in life they've had


----------



## spoiled_rat

Still hunting for homes!


----------



## Pampered pets

laura did you get my pm? not sure if it sent.


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm guessing you are not going to reply to my last PM so I will say my piece here.

Thankyou for tarring me with the same brush as other rodent breeders, who cannot have both pets and animals to breed. Luckily I can differentiate between the 2. I know a lot of people on here who would happily vouch for me as a breeder and a responsible human being. One who loves her pets and can have them as just that. Pets.

My offer still stands if you wish to see first hand what condiition my rats are in, but I guess you'll probably just ignore me again. All you've done is lost a great home for a couple of your poor boys.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm guessing you are not going to reply to my last PM so I will say my piece here.
> 
> Thankyou for tarring me with the same brush as other rodent breeders, who cannot have both pets and animals to breed. Luckily I can differentiate between the 2. I know a lot of people on here who would happily vouch for me as a breeder and a responsible human being. One who loves her pets and can have them as just that. Pets.
> 
> My offer still stands if you wish to see first hand what condiition my rats are in, but I guess you'll probably just ignore me again. All you've done is lost a great home for a couple of your poor boys.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I would vouch for Red as a lovely mummy to her animals. She is an awesome pet owner.
Its such a shame that these poor ratty babies wont have her as their new mummy


----------



## spoiled_rat

Sorry but i replied to you, ive just checked to make sure i did

Private Message: Re: rats 
Recipients: Akai-Chan

1-10-2009, 04:48 PM 

was the day and time i sent it, im happy to forward it to you incase you didnt get it.

I physically cannot home so far down south, im in Lancashire, and i prefer to check myself about people who i may have heard negative things about.

I want the best for them, and i take no chance when i home them out, the issue isnt that you breed at all, its the other things i have heard, and i cant risk them going to people who will rehome them, `as they dont get on with my other rats` etc, as it isnt really fair.

Neither is considering selling your rats, putting adverts up etc, and the next breath, lookin for more rats?

i have to do right by the rats.


----------



## srhdufe

spoiled_rat said:


> Sorry but i replied to you, ive just checked to make sure i did
> 
> Private Message: Re: rats
> Recipients: Akai-Chan
> 
> 1-10-2009, 04:48 PM
> 
> was the day and time i sent it, im happy to forward it to you incase you didnt get it.
> 
> I physically cannot home so far down south, im in Lancashire, and i prefer to check myself about people who i may have heard negative things about.
> 
> I want the best for them, and i take no chance when i home them out, the issue isnt that you breed at all, its the other things i have heard, and i cant risk them going to people who will rehome them, `as they dont get on with my other rats` etc, as it isnt really fair.
> 
> Neither is considering selling your rats, putting adverts up etc, and the next breath, lookin for more rats?
> 
> i have to do right by the rats.


Can i ask who you have heard these things from???
Sure, Red had to find homes for some of her beloved animals a while back due to problems reguarding her *old* landlord, which is private. 
That doesnt mean she will be a bad mummy to them, nor does it mean that she will have those type of problems in the future.

Can you not just meet with Red and give those adorable rat babies a chance at a brilliant life? They deserve that at least, after what they have been through.


----------



## Akai-Chan

spoiled_rat said:


> Sorry but i replied to you, ive just checked to make sure i did
> 
> Private Message: Re: rats
> Recipients: Akai-Chan
> 
> 1-10-2009, 04:48 PM
> 
> was the day and time i sent it, im happy to forward it to you incase you didnt get it.
> 
> I physically cannot home so far down south, im in Lancashire, and i prefer to check myself about people who i may have heard negative things about.
> 
> I want the best for them, and i take no chance when i home them out, the issue isnt that you breed at all, its the other things i have heard, and i cant risk them going to people who will rehome them, `as they dont get on with my other rats` etc, as it isnt really fair.
> 
> Neither is considering selling your rats, putting adverts up etc, and the next breath, lookin for more rats?
> 
> i have to do right by the rats.


Aha - so your problem is that I had to give up some of my last rats, because it was a choice between them and being made homeless. This seems strange to me, I did not want to rehome them but it was in their and my best interests. I would have taken them back in a heartbeat if I could but the ones I rehomed were very old and (all but one) have now died. I have now moved into a place where I can keep my animals, so you don't want me to have any?

When have I considered selling my rats? The only ones I have sold were babies I have bred.

Silliness,

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM

Akai-Chan said:


> Aha - so your problem is that I had to give up some of my last rats, because it was a choice between them and being made homeless. This seems strange to me, I did not want to rehome them but it was in their and my best interests. I would have taken them back in a heartbeat if I could but the ones I rehomed were very old and (all but one) have now died. I have now moved into a place where I can keep my animals, so you don't want me to have any?
> 
> When have I considered selling my rats? The only ones I have sold were babies I have bred.
> 
> Silliness,
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hi Red

Dont get upset like you say the rats have lost the chance of a good home. Some rescues in my opinion are too judgemental.


----------



## thedogsmother

I adore my rats and Red is the only person I would trust to take them if there was ever a time when I couldn't keep them myself.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> I adore my rats and Red is the only person I would trust to take them if there was ever a time when I couldn't keep them myself.


*cough* are you forgetting someone else???? :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> *cough* are you forgetting someone else???? :crying:


You would get the hammies.


----------



## Pampered pets

I know laura and i like akai chan but laura dosnt have a car so how could she get them from wigan to brighton? as far as i know akai chan dosnt have a car either so i think its a bit imropbable to rehome these rats so far away, of course thats just how i see it maybe im wrong about the transport.

I know of many rescues who wouldnt rehome animals to someone who breeds the same species, they say breeding and rescue dont go hand in hand.

IM not saying they are my opinions i get on with both parties involved just that laura loves her rats and wants to do whats best for them, ive had to rehome ferrets in the past and have rescued more since then so im not judging akai chan at all just trying to keep the peace and saying i can see how it lloks from a rescue point of view but if someone turned me down for ferrets because of the past id be upset to.

PLease be realistic though the distance is far to great no matter how good the intentions


----------



## Akai-Chan

Pampered pets said:


> I know laura and i like akai chan but laura dosnt have a car so how could she get them from wigan to brighton? as far as i know akai chan dosnt have a car either so i think its a bit imropbable to rehome these rats so far away, of course thats just how i see it maybe im wrong about the transport.
> 
> I know of many rescues who wouldnt rehome animals to someone who breeds the same species, they say breeding and rescue dont go hand in hand.
> 
> IM not saying they are my opinions i get on with both parties involved just that laura loves her rats and wants to do whats best for them, ive had to rehome ferrets in the past and have rescued more since then so im not judging akai chan at all just trying to keep the peace and saying i can see how it lloks from a rescue point of view but if someone turned me down for ferrets because of the past id be upset to.
> 
> PLease be realistic though the distance is far to great no matter how good the intentions


I live in Nowrich and it's easy enough for me to get to Lancashire on train. I just forgot to change my location when I moved.

I'm just hugely annoyed because I have been wrongly judged before the OP even asked me anything. First she said that she wouldn;t rehome any rats to me because I breed, despite my assurances that I would happily sign a contract saying I won't breed them. I am a lady of my word and I would stick to it. But now she is saying it is because



> the issue isnt that you breed at all, its the other things i have heard, and i cant risk them going to people who will rehome them, `as they dont get on with my other rats` etc, as it isnt really fair.
> 
> Neither is considering selling your rats, putting adverts up etc, and the next breath, lookin for more rats?


I have been nothing but honest with her since I first contacted her. All I get is basically told that i'm a bad person, a bad breeder and a bad rat owner.

Thanks.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## spoiled_rat

Akai-Chan said:


> When have I considered selling my rats? The only ones I have sold were babies I have bred.
> 
> Silliness,


you are also on a few other forums, as am i, and the forum posts are still there.
If you want further info, then please PM me.


----------



## Akai-Chan

spoiled_rat said:


> you are also on a few other forums, as am i, and the forum posts are still there.
> If you want further info, then please PM me.


Yes they are, and the rat in question is still here too. I did not want to have to advertise him. I did not want to have to advertise any of my rats. If I had not been threatened to be made homeless I wouldn;t have had to.

All I wanted for him at the time was for him to go to a home with other rats that he would get on with. I am not cruel. It is cruel to keep a rat on it's own. I would have bought another couple to keep him company but I couldn't., because otherwise I would have NO HOUSE.

He is now happily living with 4 of his sons

And no need to PM you, the advert is here for anyone who is interested.

Male husky dumbo rat for sale - Reptile Forums UK

Things have changed for me personally now. I no longer have to worry about keeping my rats and losing my house. I do not wish to ever rehome any of my rats, otherwise I wouldn;t get them in the first place.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

I would like to add that I put a price on him to stop freebie hunters. I wanted my boy to go to a special home. Not to someone who got him on a whim.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## spoiled_rat

Those arent the ads i was meaning, but there you go..

I still wont home to anybody that dosent feel `right`, sorry. Its generally easier to move on, than get bitter.


----------



## Akai-Chan

That is the only rat I have advertised with a price. That is the one that was advertised because he didn't get on with my other rats.



spoiled_rat said:


> and i cant risk them going to people who will rehome them, `as they dont get on with my other rats` etc, as it isnt really fair.


I am happy to admit what I have done in the past. All you are doing is losing out on a good home for some of the babies you have with you *shrugs* your loss, not mine.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## spoiled_rat

so this one....Male husky dumbo rat for sale - Reptile Forums UK



Akai-Chan said:


> That is the only rat I have advertised with a price.


Fair do`s, what about the rest? thats only 2 pages of search results from the 5 on one forum.

3 female agouti rats for sale! - Reptile Forums UK


> Looking for £20 for all 3 of them.





> Ok gonna ask 10 quid for these girls now... Really running out of space and need them gone by mid next week


Rats and cage for sale! - Reptile Forums UK


> I'm asking 60 quid for the whole lot.


etc etc.

You may have to move again, and rehome/sell more rats, i dont really want these being sold on, they could be bred from, or culled, or anything, id rather they live out their days in 1 home.

I dont think its worth the risk of them being rehomed, and going to the sort of people who breed from rescues or petshop rats.


----------



## srhdufe

spoiled_rat said:


> Rats and cage for sale! - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> etc etc.
> 
> You may have to move again, and rehome/sell more rats, i dont really want these being sold on, they could be bred from, or culled, or anything, id rather they live out their days in 1 home.
> 
> I dont think its worth the risk of them being rehomed, and going to the sort of people who breed from rescues or petshop rats.


Red still has those rats. Not that it is *ANY* of your business!!!!! :cursing:

You really should get your facts right before you bad mouth people!!!! :cursing:

You have missed out on a brilliant home for those babies.

There is no need for your damn right rudeness at all. She simply offered (out of the kindness of her heart) to give them a loving *FOREVER* home, but you are being so petty its unbelievable!!! :cursing:

I bet these rats will end up as snake food and who is to blame but you???! :cursing:


----------



## Akai-Chan

spoiled_rat said:


> so this one....Male husky dumbo rat for sale - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Fair do`s, what about the rest? thats only 2 pages of search results from the 5 on one forum.
> 
> 3 female agouti rats for sale! - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> These belonged to my boyfriend and after our relationship broke down I ended up with them. He told me to sell them and I didn;t really want to keep them as I had no time to play with them.
> 
> Rats and cage for sale! - Reptile Forums UK
> Those were only a consideration for their benefit. I had gotten a new job and didn't have time to play with them, much to my dismay. I still have 2 of those 4, the other 2 have died. I did not sell them because I love them.
> 
> etc etc.
> 
> You may have to move again, and rehome/sell more rats, i dont really want these being sold on, they could be bred from, or culled, or anything, id rather they live out their days in 1 home.
> 
> I dont think its worth the risk of them being rehomed, and going to the sort of people who breed from rescues or petshop rats.


I will have to move agian. Next year. Then I will be staying in oxford for 5 years to do my degree. In a house owned by by my grandparents, who don't care how many pets I have.

They would live out their days in one home. Mine. But hey your loss *shrugs and leaves*

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## spoiled_rat

srhdufe said:


> you are being so petty its unbelievable!!! :cursing:
> 
> I bet these rats will end up as snake food and who is to blame but you???! :cursing:


No they wont end up as snake food.., thats the whole idea of them going to people who i TRUST, and who i know will do the best they can for them.

This matter is over, i told akai chan no, that is my descision, and i said that in a PM message a while ago.

Im not being petty either, i said no for one reason , however that wasnt good enough, so i gave another reason as to why not, and that wasnt good enough....so i illustrated quite plainly why i would not be comfortable for them to be homed to her.

At the end of the day, there is no point in being offended if your application isnt accepted, not everybody fits the criteria for homing?

different rescues all have different criteria, its not personal, its just things which stack up, please dont take the outcome personally, thats just how it is.

Akai chan took it upon herself to bring a matter which was already sorted privately, out into the open to try and shame me? embarass me? discredit me? 
and you say i am being petty?


----------



## Akai-Chan

spoiled_rat said:


> Akai chan took it upon herself to bring a matter which was already sorted privately, out into the open to try and shame me? embarass me? discredit me?
> and you say i am being petty?


I brought it up because I hadn;t recieved a reply to my PM. What you said in the PM was not something I can really forget and I do not like it when my credibility is questioned based on what you have 'heard from other people' (I'd like to ask who, to be honest). I am sorry that this has become a public matter. I hope you find your rats a good home.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

This thread has gone waaaaayyyy off subject! But I will obviously defend my friend Akai-Chan, as she would have been an absolutely amazing forever owner for these rats!! If you had only got to know her without jumping to conclusions then you would have seen how completely happy and healthy all of her pets are!!

Whatever though, I am now leaving this thread as you have started a completely useless argument, when 99.99% of this entire forum will agree with Akai!! I hope you honestly find good homes for them, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up as feeders because you had a good "feeling" about someone, but nonetheless, I am leaving!


----------



## srhdufe

ashleighhhhh said:


> This thread has gone waaaaayyyy off subject! But I will obviously defend my friend Akai-Chan, as she would have been an absolutely amazing forever owner for these rats!! If you had only got to know her without jumping to conclusions then you would have seen how completely happy and healthy all of her pets are!!
> 
> Whatever though, I am now leaving this thread as you have started a completely useless argument, when 99.99% of this entire forum will agree with Akai!! I hope you honestly find good homes for them, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up as feeders because you had a good "feeling" about someone, but nonetheless, I am leaving!


Well said


----------



## Pampered pets

EVery rescue is entitled to an opinion and to make a decision, i think its a little unfair to say they will now end up as feeders.

I Mainly deal with ferrets but through rumours and personall conflicts there are rescues who would not rehome to me, dosnt mean im a bad owner like it dosnt mean akai chan is a bad owner but if i was rehoming ferrets i personally wouldnt rehome that distance anyway without actually going in person to do a home check, ive not heard any of these rumours that may be going round but if someone wanted a ferret and id heard stuff then id be erring on the side of caution to.

Its all got way out of hand now and is turning into a witch hunt, i have every confidence the rats will find happy homes speculating on them becoming food dosnt help anything.


----------



## spoiled_rat

ashleighhhhh said:


> Whatever though, I am now leaving this thread as you have started a completely useless argument, when 99.99% of this entire forum will agree with Akai!! I hope you honestly find good homes for them, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up as feeders because you had a good "feeling" about someone, but nonetheless, I am leaving!


I didn't start the `argument`, i said no to somebody in a private message, and they felt the need to try and aggravate me on a public forum.

I don't care if 99% of the forum agrees with Akai chan, that doesn't mean anything to me, as I'm here to try and home rats which come into rescue, and not to win a popularity contest...and not to be on the receiving end of a witch-hunt...

I don't treat anybody differently, i treat people the same, and everybody applies the same, whether they have owned rats for 20 years, or 20 minutes, i don't care, i just go off the level of care they can provide., and i don't take chances.

I dont care about rumours, i care about what people say themselves, and if people say something which makes me worry, i look further, and decide that way.

Its not up to me to lower my standards so 1 person can adopt some rats, its up to them to meet MY standards i set out, a basic level of care and security.
This has worked very well for a few years now, and i wont home to somebody that i don't feel is right.

No point saying `oh shes a great owner` `shes well good` etc, as it doesn't matter, it was already sorted and decided before you all stepped in, at least have the grace to accept it and move on.


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> EVery rescue is entitled to an opinion and to make a decision, i think its a little unfair to say they will now end up as feeders.
> 
> I Mainly deal with ferrets but through rumours and personall conflicts there are rescues who would not rehome to me, dosnt mean im a bad owner like it dosnt mean akai chan is a bad owner but if i was rehoming ferrets i personally wouldnt rehome that distance anyway without actually going in person to do a home check, ive not heard any of these rumours that may be going round but if someone wanted a ferret and id heard stuff then id be erring on the side of caution to.
> 
> Its all got way out of hand now and is turning into a witch hunt, i have every confidence the rats will find happy homes speculating on them becoming food dosnt help anything.


I have to agree with this. very good post.


----------



## Gecko

How can anyone cut tails off rats thats just sick. What reason could they have for doing so a horrbile act. Poor rats not good start to their lives but I am sure Laura will find good loving homes for them all.

All I am going to say about breeders is this, their is good & bad breeders but are history with any animals we have had from a breeders have had some sort of problems so we do not bother with breeders now. I am not just talking of rodent breeders here but also reptile breeders. We rather rescue our animals as least that way we are helping out in some small way & we know any donations we give to rescues is going to help more animals in need.

Just before anyone starts to think about attacking us over we don't know what we are talking about I have been keeping all kinds of animals from the age of 7 & Carol is the same, were both 44 now so many years of experience dealing with breeders, pets shops & people selling animals through private ads. We have seen the bad & the good.

Ian & Carol


----------



## Argent

The guy we rescued these babies off was a 'typical lad', and probably thought he could 'modify' some rats, or experiment or something like that with absolutely no care into their welfare. He didn't care that they were ill and in pain, I think he just saw them as objects tbh, but he has been reported to the RSPCA now so I hope something is done about him.


----------



## Gecko

ashleighhhhh said:


> This thread has gone waaaaayyyy off subject! But I will obviously defend my friend Akai-Chan, as she would have been an absolutely amazing forever owner for these rats!! If you had only got to know her without jumping to conclusions then you would have seen how completely happy and healthy all of her pets are!!
> 
> Whatever though, I am now leaving this thread as you have started a completely useless argument, when 99.99% of this entire forum will agree with Akai!! I hope you honestly find good homes for them, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up as feeders because you had a good "feeling" about someone, but nonetheless, I am leaving!


Can I add a comment here & I am not defending anyone here. At the end of the day its is up to Spoiled Rat who she rehomes her rats out, she know who is best for them so stop attacking her. I do beleive read this post that spoiled rat as very good reasons for refusing this person to rehome some of these rats. We have only been on this site a few days & have notice certain people on here have nothing better to do then up from post to post making stupid comments that really is nothing to do with the post in question. Where are the people in charge of the site & why are they not stopping this!

Ian & Carol


----------



## Lavenderb

If the person rehoming these rats doesn't feel right about rehoming any of these rats to any particular person then that is their right.
Move on


----------



## Marcia

gr33neyes said:


> If the person rehoming these rats doesn't feel right about rehoming any of these rats to any particular person then that is their right.
> Move on


That's true but spoiled rat has been nasty about Red.
Red is a friend of mine and i know she's a perfect rat owner, couldn't fault her in anyway.
She's highly knowledgeable and caring. She treats every rat like their her babies.
I would imagine that Red is pretty upset by this and i feel that she is owed an apology.


----------



## Lavenderb

Actually if you go back you will see that Red brought the problem with her homing them into the thread in the first place. The OP had pmed her and rightly so, so that this thread could be kept for rehoming these rats and not for personal attacks.
If Red has a problem then she should conduct her arguement via pm with OP .


----------



## spoiled_rat

Marcia said:


> That's true but spoiled rat has been nasty about Red.
> Red is a friend of mine and i know she's a perfect rat owner, couldn't fault her in anyway.
> She's highly knowledgeable and caring. She treats every rat like their her babies.
> I would imagine that Red is pretty upset by this and i feel that she is owed an apology.


I wasnt being nasty, i just said no.
Its not personal dislike, its just a answer of `no`, if it hadnt been a difference in ethics/practices, then it would have been a distance issue, would you have whinged about that too and demanded an apology due to geographical issues????

As For the rest....well Red brought it onto this thread....and said i hadnt bothered replying to her, and then said in a later post that i had replied already, and had said no as shes a breeder??

that contradicts the fact she said i didnt reply! so which one is it? 

And nobody is the perfect rat owner, as each persons ethics differ.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*This thread will now be closed as gone off topic.*


----------

